# Question on Dual Gate shift knob



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all, new to forum but been in love with the GTO since my first car, a 67 purchased in 76. I am looking for another and not sure if I will get a 67 or 68. But, today is just curiosity. I'd like to consider myself a GTO-phile and maybe an expert, so when I get hit with a new thing, I like to validate it. A buddy called me today about seeing a 'his and hers' shift knob for sale for $20. This was black with an etched shift pattern on it. I told him I had never seen anything other than the black 'queue ball' type and never seen one with a shift pattern on it. But I said "what the heck buy it just for the sake of conversation." Anyone with advice? Was there ever a shift pattern on a dual gate knob?

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, there wasn't. A dual gate shift knob is black, and without any markings. It is significantly smaller than the manual shift knob on a stick shift car. You can buy reproduction dual gate shift knobs for $18 from the vendors.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

and no seam around the middle.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Pic of the knob. There are more then just GTO Dual Gate shifters.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah i would like to see it too....442's and Yenko's also used the dual gates. think the 442's had hurst logo on them


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I think Hurst makes a aftermarket knob like that, but it's not for the dual gate. It's for newer shifters like what's in my Dodge Charger SRT. When the sifter in in drive (automatic) I can slap the shifter in either direction (left or right) to "manually" go through the gears.


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks all. I was pretty sure that there was no marking. My friend saw it and was interested in it. He sent me a pic, but it's on my cell phone. It looks German to me as the pattern goes all the way to the lowest gear, then over to the right and up through the 3 forward gears. All the US dual gate cars that I know of, transferred to the manual pattern through neutral. Feeling a bit lazy at the moment, but will transfer that picture soon.

Thanks,


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is the knob I mentioned earlier. As I said, once I saw it, I was thinking it was German. Definitely not a GM dual gate and I bet not a domestic of any kind


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think its aftermarket...... Here is a factory one. E


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a link to IH forums with the original hurst dual gate aftermarket.

From Hurst: "We no longer have any parts or specs on these shifters"

Shawnee Scout Shifter - Binder Planet Forums


----------



## leeps (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey thanks for the confirmation on where this came from. How funny, my friend that launched this debate and originally thought this was a GM dual gate knob, once owned a Scout!


----------

